# Black holes



## Brian G Turner (Mar 22, 2003)

Let's talk about black holes... 

Black hole on a diet

The big and the bizarre

Most distant Black hole weighed


----------



## mac1 (Mar 22, 2003)

One theorey that always interested me, was the notion that by creating a stable wormhole, you could travel to any point in the universe in no time at all. In fact you could also travel back in time, or forward too. This always messed mwith my head. The real question is, if you could create a stable wormhole, how would you possible determine its exit point in the space/time continuum?


----------



## Survivor (Mar 24, 2003)

The typical method seems to involve sending something _through_, which has the side benefit of checking to see if the wormhole is actually stable.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 3, 2003)

X-ray effect reveals black hole's event horizon


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 27, 2003)

I think I'll post this here - basically, a hypothesis that there isn't simply a single black hole at our galactic center, but a smaller one also orbitting it with it's own small cluster of stillborn stars:

Second black hole may lurk at Milky Way's heart


----------

